# Max- 8-9 months old sable color changes



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Second to last picture should be up top in age order. He has started to shed again and has gotten so much lighter again. He can change colors like a chameleon depending on the lighting!


----------



## Ayce (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful guy!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a lucky dog!!!!!!!!!! looks like he has a very nice cushy life on the water, I want to live there, lol..... very handsome boy


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> what a lucky dog!!!!!!!!!! looks like he has a very nice cushy life on the water, I want to live there, lol..... very handsome boy [/
> 
> Thank you!!! We go to beach alot and would more then love to have house on the water also . His life is cushy but not not that cushy lol


----------



## Fun (Jul 16, 2015)

Beautiful dog, I really love the last picture too!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!!! I always enjoyed Lobo's photos and all his sable color changes-so handsome. Just could not wait to post my own!!!!!


----------



## jr2015 (Jun 19, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Beautiful dog and photos, it can be really hard getting good face shots with a lot of black colouring.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's beautiful. Sables are so interesting in their coat changes.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

He is gorgeous!!  Great photos!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

He's a very good looking boy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi thank you!!!After about taking 1000 pictures happy to get some good ones!!!Glad I didnt drop my iphone in the water either.


----------

